# Doncaster reptile show 2009



## gunner4life (Oct 22, 2008)

doe's anyone know if theres going to be royals at the show. thanks


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

I think so unless they all sell before hand.... What are you after?


----------



## gunner4life (Oct 22, 2008)

not sure, any morph


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

I bet all my money on there being royals at doncaster because I have one reserved for pickup. I suspect there will be mostly 08s and maybe a few early 09s. I have my fingers crossed for some sand boas :2thumb:


----------



## gunner4life (Oct 22, 2008)

ok, thanks for that, do you know how much a normal would cost or a pair
thanks


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

gunner4life said:


> ok, thanks for that, do you know how much a normal would cost or a pair
> thanks


Im guessing the 09s will £40 - £50 for a CB normal royal, discount on a pair easily. If you want more than 3 then haggle you bound to get a good deal :2thumb:
08s will vary depending on weight and sex.


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

ive got a M+F 08 that i might be selling at doncaster


----------

